# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditari i ndienjave

## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Sot, me 16 Dhjetor, vit pa rendesi.*


"Une kam lindur ta mberrij Nirvanen, e ta shpetoj njerezimin nga rrota e vuajtjes."

----------


## T68

> _Postuar më parë nga AsgjëSikurDielli_ 
> *Sot, me 16 Dhjetor, vit pa rendesi.
> 
> 
> "Une kam lindur ta mberrij Nirvanen, e ta shpetoj njerezimin nga rrota e vuajtjes."*



Une e arrij nirvanen cdo dite pas nje sesioni ne hale  :shkelje syri:

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Me duket se e kemi ngaterruar Nirvanen... per cilen flet ti?

----------


## T68

Eshte e njejta Nirvane, por ty te duhet shume kohe dhe mundim ta arrish...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

E njejta Nirvane qenka, por koha e mundi s'me mungojne mua...

----------


## T68

_ eshte ditar meditimesh, nuk eshte teme kunder kapsllikut - me brenda temes po munde - Henri_

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*17 Dhjetor, Incognito*


Ne dritare jam dhe e veshtroj qiellin e erret. I verej dy hena me pamje te ndryshme, por krejt identike... jam i pire? Ndoshta... ndoshta... 

Nen mua, zhurma e cekanit tek kojshiu qe po e riparon shtepine... dang-dang-dang!

----------


## katana

15 dhjetor, pasdite
gjeta nje nishan, ne brendesi te shales se djathte. 

sot me 17 dhjetor 
kerkimi vazhdon.

----------


## lindi

12/17 02----6:52PM
TI QE  GJERTE NISHAN NE  SHALEN E DJATHTE AY NISHAN TE MBIFTE NE BALLE :buzeqeshje:

----------


## katana

akoma 17 dhjetor 7:54 PM

balle per balle me pasqyren zmadhuese po kerkoj per ndonje nishan (te mbire ne balle). kerkimi vazhdon. 

ne anglisht nishani quhet "birthmark" dmth nje shenje me te cilen ke lindur. ne shqip nishani nuk ka te njejtin kuptim (?) dhe kjo me ben te dyshoj per nishanin (qe gjeta).

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*17 Dhjetor, kohe me shi*

Cka eshte jeta? Cka eshte vdekja? Ku eshte fillimi e ku eshte mbarimi? Cka ndodhet tek fundi i lumit? Cka ndodhet tek fillimi i lumit? A ekziston qetesia absolute? Cka jam Une? Cka eshte dhimbja? Cka eshte lumturia? Pse vuajme? Pse duhet te jem te lumtur? Pse i pyes une keto pyetje?

----------


## Nuska

dhjetor 17, viti i qenit. 

Me duket se sot gabova...Gabova sipas normave te kujt? Normave te mia? Ku i gjeta normat un...?

----------


## macia_blu

oo c'u kenaqa...
sidomos katka   
qe do ta vras fare. 
kam qeshur me kry neper shale 
duke kerkuar edhe une nishane
si  e marre.
po qesh prap.....................



tash po qaj , mu kujtua nje nishan e dustyt...qenit qe  kujdesem.. e ka ne shpatull , po e di si e kruan e ben gjak ...bo c'er te keqe ka era e gjakut te qenit.
....
hej katka te betohem e gjeta  nje nishan une ..ne balle te b...madje dy **** per **** qenkan njeri kafe i erret tjetri  kafe ne te kuq. E ka kafshuar fqinji.
...........................
nuska.... te kam qejf une ty shume.
ndersa ate   me 68, po e gjuj boll po nuk po e ze kund'.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## LediAA

18/12/02                         10h57

Jam ulur perpara PC dhe po perpiqem shof hijen time qe shembellen diku pas nje xhami... kerkoj shume... kerkoj... kur papritur me del perpara shefi dhe endrrat e mija ikin te trembura nga ardhja e tij...

----------


## liliella

17 Dhjetor 
i sigurova vetes(egos) ushqimin ditor po ce do qe i ishte plasaritur llapa gjate lepirjeve te shumta te pasqyres. 

18, dhjet(e) or(e)
implementova nje djete te rrepte .
LET GO OF MY EGGO with maple syrup .  :ngerdheshje: 

19 djete ore 
angazhim  ne OREgazma vetjake per  dobesim . 



hahaha paskam rene ne peshe. :perqeshje:

----------


## {Princi}

falenderoj mamin edhe babin qe me ben cun te zgjut .....o diell ca eshte nirvana vlla se ti e paske arrit edhe rri akoma ne forum

----------


## MISTRECE22

18 dhjetor

ore e vone e nates

buzeqeshje, ngerdheshje. 

neper shtepi endet e derrmuar hija ime. kerkon prehje por trupi im nuk e pranon. hija do te shtrije gjymtyret transparente por trupin nuk e le euforia e dalldisur e momentit te flere.
dileme......
te fle apo mos fle......kjo eshte pyetja!

----------


## MISTRECE22

ditari i ndjenjave.....

po kur ndjenjat kane ngrire???? duhet te ndeshkohet ditari me flete te pashkruara............

----------


## Nuska

Dhjetor...sa eshte dita sot? ah po 18, viti i bemave! 

Sot, per here te pare me erdhi buzeqeshja ne buze... nje nga deshirat e mia u plotesua...

----------


## katana

18 dhjetor 
pas nje kerkimi te pafund vendosa te pyes mamin per nishanet.

----------

